# First rolling pin



## thrainson (Feb 25, 2015)

I was inspired to try these due to other post on here, Thanks! I had a really hard time getting the diameter all the same, any tips woul be appreciated.



 





I soaked it in mineral oil for three days then coated it with a beeswax mixture. 

This is made from red oak, and sanded to 3000 grit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks good ! Nice job !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 25, 2015)

I finish the diameter with some 120 grit sandpaper. Then I have it the same all the way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2015)

Great looking rolling pin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 25, 2015)

Diameter looks picture perfect! Think you've mastered it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks good! when I was starting to turn diameter consistency was just something I had to practice. Laying a straight edge along it every so often (Lathe stopped of course  ) and marking high or low spots with a pencil can help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 25, 2015)

Good looking rolling pin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 26, 2015)

That looks GREAT!!!!!! When I make them I set up my rest as square to the lathe as possible and scrape it using my fingers on the rest as a guide. Then I measure it with my calipers making a mental note where the larger area is and sand it in with 80 or 120 grit sand paper. I try to get them within .005 inch all the way through the barrel.
I love the shape of the handles on yours!
Soaking them in the mineral oil for three days really brings out the beauty of the wood.
Great job on this one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The PenSmith (Mar 6, 2015)

If the difference end to end is not to extreme take a sheet of sandpaper, 80 grit works fine and wrap it around a board length wise, something along the lines of 1x3x12" and use that to sand the high spots level. With 80 grit it takes it down very quickly. Of course you could use a finer grade paper, it will just take longer.

When I saw the pin on the lathe I was underwhelmed, when you applied the finish I was overwhelmed!! Nice job...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

